# How can i start a vessel chartering broker business ?



## johnshoemaker (Mar 12, 2011)

How can i do the establish contact with vessel owner and arrange business with them for clients i can bring.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The usual tradition is to leave a case of champagne and your calling card in the cockpit of the vessel, asking them to call you.


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

take a vacation, visit the marinas, have a walk on the peer, talk to the guys you will find on the boats, offer them what you have to offer... first of all ... the lower you comission the more the owners will like you.... 
Thats about it... but.... if you do have no experience in the business what so ever... it will be hard to sustain. The business is driven by who you know!


----------

